# DVLA and health issues



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

In September I had a seizure. It was totally out of the blue. GP sent me for lots of tests including MRI, bloods and Heart reading. All came back clear. He advised that I should not drive for six months (assuming seizure free). I was told to inform DVLA.
I went on line and tried to notify DVLA but, for various reasons to do with our mobile signal, was unable to do so. It then got sidelined as we were moving out of our house and into our Fifth Wheeler to allow builders to work on the house. I have now come back to it but wonder if DVLA will take the six months from the date I notify them or from the date of the seizure?
I should add that I have not driven since the day the doctor diagnosed me which was a day after the seizure. I will continue not to drive until the six months is up.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> In September I had a seizure. It was totally out of the blue. GP sent me for lots of tests including MRI, bloods and Heart reading. All came back clear. He advised that I should not drive for six months (assuming seizure free). I was told to inform DVLA.
> I went on line and tried to notify DVLA but, for various reasons to do with our mobile signal, was unable to do so. It then got sidelined as we were moving out of our house and into our Fifth Wheeler to allow builders to work on the house. I have now come back to it but wonder if DVLA will take the six months from the date I notify them or from the date of the seizure?
> I should add that I have not driven since the day the doctor diagnosed me which was a day after the seizure. I will continue not to drive until the six months is up.


Pat

I would have thought that you should notify them that the doctor recommended not driving for 6 months from XX.XX.2017 date.

Maybe you should add the difficulties contacting them to explain the late notification, and a statement that you have not driven since the advice.

As an amusing aside, we all know the discussion about 'Being in charge of a vehicle while drunk' could apply to sleeping in a MH; just wonder whether it could apply to being medically unfit/advised not to drive. Probably easier to defend in a 5-wheeler as the sleeping area is not a vehicle.

Sorry for last bit - just amusing myself, bu hope the first bit was helpful.

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DVLA say "You've had a one-off seizure while awake and lost consciousness
Your licence will be taken away. You can reapply when both the following are true:

you haven't had an attack for 6 months
DVLA's medical advisers decide there isn't a high risk you'll have another seizure
Medical advisers will base their decision on information you and your doctors send them. If they need to carry out an investigation they'll let you know.

Otherwise you can reapply after a year."

I am sorry to hear of your problem. You never informed DVLA so they never took your licence away. This could be problematic if they decide to be pedantic and you could be liable for a fine up to £1000. I think this is unlikely as so little time has elapsed since the event.
Even though you have complied with the 6 months your doctor ordered DVLA would not automatically give you your licence back. Your doctor would have to be involved.

It is hard to offer advise but there are risks in taking the easy option of just acting dumb and starting to drive again after your 6 months without an attack.

I guess the correct advise would be to talk to DVLA Drivers Medical Group but be prepared to be disappointed if expecting a hassle free quick decision on the return of your licence at 6 months. Why not fill out FEP1 and go from there? I think the 6 month start date will be the date you enter in section 1 Q a)
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ta/file/639737/fep1-medical-questionnaire.pdf


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh what a dilemma Pat.
Personally (not living in UK) I probably would not bother. Can of worms springs to mind.
It's going to be your insurance company that would or wouldn't be the critical decider in the event of some claim or other.
Would it be worth sounding out your insurance company about a hypothetical 'seizure'. And go from there.

Usually, and the DVLA is no exception, any query would be met with a sharp intake of breath and lets say no cos that easiest.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I would go back to the doctor, say you have not driven for 6 months and if you are ok ask if it is ok to drive now, if you need further tests do them, if not and the doctor says you should be ok now.. Shut your gab and do not say anything to anybody..

But the decision is yours, you might like red tape!..

ray.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> I would go back to the doctor, say you have not driven for 6 months and if you are ok ask if it is ok to drive now, if you need further tests do them, if not and the doctor says you should be ok now.. Shut your gab and do not say anything to anybody..
> 
> But the decision is yours, you might like red tape!..
> 
> ray.


The incident happened in September so some way off the 6 month return of licence if approved by DVLA.

Your advise is ok until something happens e.g. The Glasgow bin lorry fatalities.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Are you on any medication Pat related to your seizure?

I had a seizure when coming round from the anaesthetic following heart surgery, and was re anaesthatised for another 24 hrs, eventually they decided it was prob a calcium deposit that broke away from the calcified valve and circulated to my brain , initially prescribed a medication for epilepsy which I refused to take unless they could accurately diagnose the cause 

My consultant said nothing about driving except the usual period following surgery 

I would tend to leave it and return to your GP when the six months is up, report no further siezures and take it from there 

Sandra


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

rayc said:


> The incident happened in September so some way off the 6 month return of licence if approved by DVLA.
> 
> Your advise is ok until something happens e.g. The Glasgow bin lorry fatalities.


Yes you are right unless you go back to your GP and ask if it is ok to drive, if they say yes or no dictates what your further driving outcome will be.

The bin man driving went against all medical information and didn't tell the council who he was working for, and went on to commit further traffic offences.. Hence all the legislation hoops us over 70's have to jump through to get our HGV licence back.. The same effect the "Bow Bell" sinking on the Thames way back, with the result anybody who now owns a boat has to have their boats registered if they carry paying passengers even if they are non paying passengers that just contribute towards the fuel costs, with all the hoops to get the ticket and comply.. This is a trap just about all boat owners fall into and a get out clause and a place to point a finger at.. I know this because I took divers out in my boat so never charged them.. (cough)

It is so easy to comply, and so hard to get everything back at some expense!.. And Pat's decision is down to her, she asked and folk are giving there replies..

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep 

It’s only opinions 

But if the Gp has genuine concerns is he not obliged to inform the DVLA ?

I followed the advise of my consultant, went to physio rehab , a waste of time , I was already cleaning windows etc at home , and we were doing gentle stretching exercises, was great and necessary for some I’m sure , but not for me 

I’d dragged the hound out of the pond, over a wall , on the day I was discharged 

Should have let him drown ,he’s been nothing but trouble since 

But I didn’t drive until I was given the all clear 

And I’m sure pat won’t 

So it’s nothing like the Glasgow bin lorry 

Sandra


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> But if the Gp has genuine concerns is he not obliged to inform the DVLA ?
> 
> Sandra


The GP has complied with the law and informed the patient not to drive for 6 months and to inform DVLA. DVLA then withdraw the licence. They have a process to follow if the patient requests the return of the licence after 6 months of no further seizures which involves contacting the patients doctor.

I know that Pat is trying to do the 'right thing' but of course by law there is only one course of action. By referring to the Glasgow Bin Lorry I was not implying that Pat would deliberately with hold information as the driver in that case did. I was pointing out that, God forbid, if Pat blacked out at the wheel in the future there could be ramifications and medical history would be one of the things looked at closely. Better to have notified DVLA, had the licence withdrawn and got it back using the correct procedures, which are not onerous if there have not been any further seizures. Insurance pay outs could depend upon it plus the failure to notify DVLA is an offence.
"You could be fined up to £1,000 if you don't tell DVLA about a condition that might affect your ability to drive safely. You could also be prosecuted if you have an accident."
"You must surrender your licence to DVLA if your doctor tells you that you need to stop driving for 3 months or more because of your medical condition."
https://www.gov.uk/driving-medical-conditions


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have already told the doctor that I am not driving. I explained at the time that declaring it to the DVLA was causing me problems because they want to send you a code via mobile phone and the signal here was so slow that the page had timed out by the time the code arrived.


I think I will have another go at registering the seizure on line as we are now living in the garden and the signal here might be quick enough to let me register. I hope it lets me register the date of the seizure and does not use a start date of today! I would imagine it should run from the date of the seizure.


For info - the GP said that he could medicate and that there was some evidence that it was beneficial to start early. If, however, I turned out not to need the medication I would not be able to drive for six months from the date the medication ceased! He said that if it was him he would forgo the medication and hope that the seizure was a one off and so get my license back sooner. Very difficult living in a village with no buses!


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I'd make sure I had a copy of the letter I posted 2nd class to the DVLA the day after I spoke to the doctor, just in case. I wouldn't have searched for what the DVLA may or may not have replied.:wink2:


Malcolm


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.


After much hassle I have managed to report the seizure on line. It involves registering with a trusted company who ask for several forms of id. One of those is - your driving licence! Anyway, after several false starts I have managed to do it! My only worry is that the date of notification will be used to calculate my six month ban rather than the date of the actual seizure. I should be able to appeal it though, I would have thought.


To answer Sandra - the GP did blood tests so assume Calcium and Magnesium etc should have been checked. He asked, several times, about alcohol intake. I was unaware that alcohol had the effect of giving seizures (assuming I was not an addict).


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

patp said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> After much hassle I have managed to report the seizure on line. It involves registering with a trusted company who ask for several forms of id. One of those is - your driving licence!


You did not have to pay for this did you? Did you use this link?
https://www.gov.uk/report-driving-medical-condition


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m lost

Although to date alcohol hasn’t given me a seizure 

Not even a hangover 

So I gues I’ll die lucky 

Because I like my wine 

And no I have not have a couple of of small glasses 

I wish

Sandra 


Sandra


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I have just gone through the same experience and I rang the DVLA almost 3 months after the seizure once I had seen a Consultant. He strongly suggested to surrender my driving licence as this gives you control and allows you to start driving 6 months after the seizure date providing that this is your first isolated seizure. See Section 88 of the Driving Licence Regulations for details. You can apply for the return of your licence 8 weeks before the 6 months is up and providing that you comply with the criteria as stated in Section 88, you can start driving regardless if the DVLA have responded or not.

If the DVLA revoke your licence then Section 88 doesn't apply and you will then have to wait until they approve the return of your licence.

DVLA sent me the forms and I returned my licence. Date of the seizure was the date for the ban duration.

Not sure why you decided to use an online service, ring them it's much easier. 

Richard

BTW; when you get your licence back they will remove the C1 category so you can only drive a 3500kg motorhome or plus a 750kg trailer. Don't know why they just don't say a max drivetrain weight of 4250kgs. However, the towing BE category isn't removed.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Richard


By "surrender your licence" do you mean send it off to them before I get the letter they are now sending me? Or wait for them to ask me to "surrender" it?


I assumed (wrongly) it would be easier to notify them on line. Well, it is easy to notify DVLA, but they use a "trusted partner" to verify your identity. These trusted partners are people like The Post Office, Royal Mail, Experian. They make you jump through lots of hoops before registering you. That is a one off procedure. You are then put back to the DVLA website where the notification procedure is very easy. Just choose your condition and give the date it started and answer a couple of questions.


Nothing to stop us riding a bike, but I suppose I can kill fewer people with my bike.


A friend of my daughter's is epileptic and she needed to be seizure free for a year in order to get her licence back. She got to just before the date, bought a car, and on day 364 had a seizure  I think she has given up now.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Pat,

Not sure what letter they will be sending you. Hopefully it will just be the Medical authorisation to talk to your Doctor, the FEP1 medical questionnaire and the surrender of your licence form.

Once that lot has been sent back you should get an acknowledgement of the surrender of your licence and confirmation of the 6 months period.

Believe it or not I had two seizures back in the late 60's early 70's over 45 years ago and they still counted these as multiple seizures so I had to do 12 months!!! I only included the previous ones as advised by my Consultant who said they weren't relevant after so long but they were.

Richard


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I may well have filled in the medical questionnaire on line.


Good advice from your consultant Richard 


I just hope that they date the start of the six month "ban" from the date of the seizure as that means I only have 4 and bit months to go! Couldn't have happened in the summer could it? When cycling is a pleasure . Luckily I have an electric bike so the wind does not cause too many problems.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

If you included the date of your seizure then that will be the start of the qualifying period.

Did your Consultant suggest any reason for the seizure?

Richard


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Phew! Thank you Richard.


GP did not refer me but sent me for an MRI on my brain (and yes they did find it  ), took bloods and when both of those came back clear he sent me for an ECG just to cover all bases.


I know that dogs can have idiopathic (no known cause) seizures that occur once and then never happen again. I presume we are the same?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think mine was different Pat

They were removing a heavily calcified aortic heart valve to replace it with an artificial one 

They think a bit of calcified debris broke off and was carried to my brain 

Who knows , but I guess mine had an explanation 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ouch! Sandra. Though I don't suppose you knew anything about it! I certainly knew nothing about my seizure. I just came round in the restaurant and saw Chris looking really embarrassed!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No I didn’t except it ,when I came round I sobbed uncontrollably

They sent for Albert but still I sobbed 

I felt the world had come to the end 

And they weren’t understanding , in fact they were a bit pissed off 

But then I slept, and slept , ignored them all

I didn’t want to eat ,I didn’t want anything, I just wanted to sleep 

And sleep I did in spite of them, morning noon and night 

Until I woke up 

Went home and dragged the hound from hell out of the pond 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, that will teach me!


They have told me that I cannot drive for a year (not the six months that the doctor said). It does run from the date of the seizure though. 


I am supposed to send back my licence but it is so useful as a form of id that I might forget to do that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep Pat. As my comment on page one.
When we surrendered our UK driving licenses here in France to get French ones, I first scanned and copied our UK ones both sides then shrunk wrapped and kept then handy in our wallets. Partly in case our 'file' ever went missing and partly as you say for ID.

Ray.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Pat,

I would challenge the DVLA on the 12 month ban. If this is your *first* unprovoked seizure then their own guidelines state a minimum of 6 months unless there are any other circumstances which would be relevant.

Get your Doctor to write to them and explain the situation.

Did the DVLA not ask for your licence back?

Richard


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DVLA say "Driving will be prohibited for 6 months from the date of the seizure."

"Clinical factors that indicate that there may be an increased risk of seizures require the DVLA not to consider licensing until after 12 months from the date of the first seizure."

They seem to have applied the second condition. We of course do not know how they have come to that conclusion as it presumably depends upon what information Pat and their Doctor provided. Pat can of course ask DVLA on what grounds they have imposed a 12 month rather than 6 month suspension of licence.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d certainly challenge it

Alberts licence was not renewed and sat waiting for a medical in put on the grounds his cancer could spread to his brain

Of course it could ,most cancers could 

At 73 he could have a stroke or a heart attack 

But the fact he has a complete body scann every six months, does tend to lesson the risk , adding the fact he’s checked every three months 

Madness 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry, computer been infected with virus so not been able to log on.


Thank you to those that pointed out the difference between the six months and one year. I will get straight on to that tomorrow. 


Fingers crossed!


It is such a pain to be without wheels. Dog needs to go to vet and physiotherapy sessions. Car needed servicing. Christmas shopping needs to be done without Mr Bah Humbug in tow! I have been investigating the local Flexi Bus. Several local people use it for shopping trips on a regular basis. It will take dogs if they are well behaved.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Update


DVLA have told me that the use of the word "epileptic" in my declaration is what resulted in my 12 month ban. I explained that I had no specific diagnosis and so did not know if it was an epileptic seizure or not. He advised me to re apply for my licence once six months have elapsed. He said to enlist the support of my doctor at that time.


Of course I now realise that there are all sorts of seizures. I am not sure that I volunteered the work "epileptic" or if that was the nearest option to my condition.


Roll on March.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Opps Pat

I was prescribed Epinutim 
An epilective Medicine 

But I refused to take it, demanded a diagnoses 
I already knew if I had I could lose my driving licence

My consultant agreed 

Sandra


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

patp said:


> Update
> 
> DVLA have told me that the use of the word "epileptic" in my declaration is what resulted in my 12 month ban. I explained that I had no specific diagnosis and so did not know if it was an epileptic seizure or not. He advised me to re apply for my licence once six months have elapsed. He said to enlist the support of my doctor at that time.
> 
> ...


The use of the word 'epileptic' should not effect the decision made by the DVLA. It's the timings and number of these seizures that define the length of ban.

If you returned their FEP1 form then it specifically has options for single or multiple seizures. If you filled in the single incident then there shouldn't be a problem. Did you keep a copy of the FEP1?

Remember, you can apply 8 weeks before the 6 months period is up?

Richard


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Sandra and Richard


Doctor said that, if it were him, he would not medicate until he had a diagnosis of epilepsy. Once medicated you then have to wait six months before you can drive. If they decide you don't need the medication you have to wait six months, post withdrawal, before you can drive just to make sure you really are ok off the medication.


Richard, I notified DVLA via their online form. I would have ticked the single seizure option as that is all I had. I will remember the advice to apply 8 weeks before the six months is up. That fills me with new hope.


Life is quite difficult at the moment with no licence. Weather not conducive to pleasant cycling. Builders in the house until Feb (at least!). Camping in the garden surrounded by a fast encroaching sea of mud. Can't throw the dog in the car and take off to find dry places to walk. Hey ho, worse things happen at sea.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Chin up Pat this too will pass! By the time Xmas is over, you'll be on your way 'out of the forest'. Your sentiments remind me of 6 months' chemo!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Viv! I feel really bad moaning now. As you say it will all pass and I will look back and say there was a reason for it all I expect.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

CPAP user can sometimes have to inform DVLA, their advice is DO NOT use the online form, but to use the downloadable one as it goes to a different place where they have more experience with driver problems, filling it in online almost certainly will end in some sort of restriction.

To fill in online ~ https://www.gov.uk/obstructive-sleep-apnoea-and-driving

To download ~ https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/sl1-confidential-medical-information

*Sorry, a bit misleading, the links above are for sleep apnea, there will be a similar one for Epilepsy*


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Perhaps when I come to ask for the ban to be lifted then a letter, supported by my doctor, might go to a more knowledgeable department? I heard of someone who wrote in eight weeks before the ban was due to expire and had his ban lifted before the six months was up. Here's hoping.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> Perhaps when I come to ask for the ban to be lifted then a letter, supported by my doctor, might go to a more knowledgeable department? I heard of someone who wrote in eight weeks before the ban was due to expire and had his ban lifted before the six months was up. Here's hoping.


Pat

I am not sure whether the ban came from the Medical Dept. or from some clerk following what he/she interpretted from 'guidelines'

I would write in now with a letter from your Doctor, fully stamped with Practice's name, and insisting that it is referred to the Medical Department. In that letter I would point out that the form only gave the option of 'Epileptic seizure' and get your Doctor to explain that there are other forms of seizure.

I would also request that the DVLA confirm that it was the Medical Dept. that banned you, and that if you do not receive a reply within 14 days that you will assume it was not and that, as the ban was not confirmed by the Medical Dept., that you are free to continue to drive.

I hope this helps.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah do that tomorrow Pat, they're shut a few days for Crimble, someone will wet themselves.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

patp said:


> Oh Viv! I feel really bad moaning now. As you say it will all pass and I will look back and say there was a reason for it all I expect.


Not at all Pat. It's a big deal. I'd be Uber's best client if I couldn't drive. Any 6 month penance is awful if you're the one going through it. Bad timing though with the house, the rain, the dogs.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Pat
> 
> I am not sure whether the ban came from the Medical Dept. or from some clerk following what he/she interpretted from 'guidelines'
> 
> ...


 Thanks Geoff and Kev. Hate to bother the doctor with my little problems, especially when I am not ill, but I will ring them on Monday to see what can be done. Luckily my GP runs a very tight ship so should not be too difficult to get some sort of support on this.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Receptionist asked the doctor and he refused to write a letter. Instead he has suggested that I apply for my licence back whereupon they will write to him for his opinion. He left some guidelines out for me to read. The receptionist said to me "they are here for you to collect and we are open until 6pm". "But I can't drive to collect them!" was my exasperated response. She did apologise for being insensitive.


Now my dilemma is - do I write to DVLA eight weeks before the six month ban is up? I have heard it suggested that this is the way forward. Remember that my ban was for a year, though we think this is an error.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bet your regretting going down this route Pat.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't think DVLA would take much notice of a GPs letter anyway, I'd think a letter from a consultant specialist would carry more weight.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yup, I am Ray.


Kev, I have not been referred to a specialist because all tests (blood, MRI of brain and ECG) came back negative. This is in my favour because I do not suffer from a notifiable disease. This means that they cannot (I assume) ban me. I just have to prove that the seizure was a one off and that is supposed to take six months in the case of a one off seizure.


I must admit that, were I not to have a retired husband who likes driving I would be much more disgruntled than I am. I am also fit enough to walk and cycle so I can make it to the nearest town to get a bus to further afield. No buses go, however to the village where my doctor is and no buses go, easily, to the town where my preferred vet is. Not sure I would always be allowed to take the dog on the bus anyway. We very nearly moved to be near a bus route a while back but gave up when two sales fell through at the last minute.


I wonder, sometimes, how many people are out there driving because they see they have no alternative. You often hear of people driving into parked cars or veering across roads etc. Did they have a seizure?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

not quite as bad, but I had a minor stroke recently and was advised not to drive for a month, but there was no need to inform the DVLA for a month. Over a month and yes, I would need to inform them. BUT there is no process in place that a patient or a GP needs to follow at the end of a month so how the hell do the DVLA know whether you should be driving or not??? I rang the Stroke Society for advice and they couldn't offer any either. as it happens I was OK after a couple of weeks with full mobility restored so didn't think this was a problem but I still saw my GP and asked him to put a note on my medical record that he was happy for me to return to driving - just in case something happens in the future. bonkers system.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's no wonder people say nothing, and if you are not intending to drive I don't see the problem.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Update.


I phoned DVLA medical department. I queried the fact that I had got a year's ban instead of the six months my doctor advised. They said that it was because I had declared the seizure on line. The only option online is to declare Epilepsy. This results in a year's ban. There are lots of reasons for seizures and so there should be ways of reporting them that do not involve the word epilepsy. Be warned!
I told them that I had no diagnosis of epilepsy so they said to get my doctor to write to them, 
Back to the doctor who is reluctant, again, to write a letter because, he says, they normally write to him. I am told I will have to pay a fee. That's fine says I.


I have sent the doctor's letter off to DVLA with a covering letter to explain that I, as a layman, had used the word epilepsy and it was not my diagnosis. The doctor says in his letter that my seizure was caused by one of two things, neither of them epilepsy. In his opinion, I am safe to drive.


I know from my work at the vet's that these big organisations have to bow to the superior knowledge of professionals like doctors and vets so I am hopeful of a good outcome. 


Just hope it is in time to pick Chris up from the hospital. Such a faff getting taxis and buses and a taxi all the way home. He is not allowed to come home by bus even.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Update. I know from my work at the vet's that these big organisations have to bow to the superior knowledge of professionals like doctors and vets so I am hopeful of a good outcome. .


What a right pain Pat. No wonder NHS, DVLC are so slow.

I like the descriptions of 'Professional People' to be able to sign important docs. People like doctors, MP's (crooks), Ministers of religion (Gullible fools), etc.
I signed several friends passport photos in the capacity of, get this, 'Lay Preacher' years ago. I no longer believe so does that suddenly make me 'Unprofessional'.?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Like you, Ray, I have signed passports for friends. I assumed I was being asked because of my professional qualification as a Pet Behaviour Therapist. It turned out they had asked me because I was a Parish Councillor. My only qualification for the latter post was that I was upright and breathing


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

patp said:


> Like you, Ray, I have signed passports for friends. I assumed I was being asked because of my professional qualification as a Pet Behaviour Therapist. It turned out they had asked me because I was a Parish Councillor. My only qualification for the latter post was that I was upright and breathing


Councillor is on the list, I wasn't aware your own GP is not due to complaints from them.

http://www.passports-office.co.uk/blog/who_can_countersign_passport_application/

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Half of those on the list Terry, I wouldn't let mind my dog. Most are little better than the man on the Clapham Omnibus.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My six months is up next week. I phoned dvla to enquire about progress on my case. He told me that I had not signed a declaration to allow them access to my medical records! Now I know that I checked and checked that I had done everything required of me but I kept my temper. It is in the post he tells me. Posted on 22nd, arrived yesterday 27th. 


I asked why they needed access to my medical records when they have a letter from my doctor stating that I do not have epilepsy. All he can keep repeating is that the "medical team" will not look at my case without all the relevant documents and the above declaration is one of them. He did give me an email address to send the scanned document to so that it was not delayed in the post.
He was not moved by my plight of not having a scanner to hand in the caravan, in which we are living, nor by Chris's health problems and imminent admittance to hospital for a triple bypass operation 


Am seriously tempted to just start driving after I have completed the six month ban and quote the doctor's letter in any dispute.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They make you furious as hell don't they Pat, we now scan/photograph any documents before posting to show we had done as we were supposed to, in fact these days we tend to do that and email them, faster and safer.

I won't tell you not to drive as you're not that daft.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

patp said:


> Am seriously tempted to just start driving after I have completed the six month ban and quote the doctor's letter in any dispute.


What documentation do you have relating to your 'ban'? Is 6 months mentioned or conditions to lift the ban at the 6 months stage?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> Am seriously tempted to just start driving after I have completed the six month ban and quote the doctor's letter in any dispute.


I would also Pat.
Not suggesting you should but I would and carry every conceivable bit of paper relating to the problem.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, the saga continues 
I signed the letter and scanned it back to them.
Next I get a letter saying that they need my doctor to fill out their form! This took over a week to get to me. Not interested in the fact that they have a letter stating my fitness to drive from my doctor.
After I pleaded, yet again, my circumstances, they relented a little and said that, as it would take six weeks(!) to process the form from my doctor, I could ask my doctor to fax it to them and they would mark it as urgent. When I phoned my doctor he said that he had already processed and returned their questionnaire by post. He did agree, however, to also fax it to them as they were adamant that it would speed things up.
Each time I speak to them I detect the fact that they find it ridiculous the time each letter takes to be processed.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Update - Got my licence back shortly after the last post. 


BUT I give here a word of warning after I read a letter in the Daily Telegraph today. The theme had been about data protection and the letter said that the writer had found out that the DVLA can force your doctor to disclose your drinking habits to them. He has been given a driving ban by the DVLA and is taking the matter to court.
I wondered why my doctor made such a point of asking me about my drinking habits. He was anticipating the DVLA's question.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hardly drink as far a my doctor is concerned

Just as in the distant past I hardly smoked 

And I hardly drive 

So I never drink, smoke and drive 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't like the sound of that Pat, but I think perhaps some things should be exposed if they present a danger to others, a fine line.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> Update - Got my licence back shortly after the last post.
> 
> BUT I give here a word of warning after I read a letter in the Daily Telegraph today. The theme had been about data protection and the letter said that the writer had found out that the DVLA can force your doctor to disclose your drinking habits to them. He has been given a driving ban by the DVLA and is taking the matter to court.
> I wondered why my doctor made such a point of asking me about my drinking habits. He was anticipating the DVLA's question.


PatP

Can you post a link or copy the contents of the letter to the DT, please.

If it is true what would the DVLA do if one has used one of the specialist medical firms for a Licence Medical but they have no other record of your medical history?

Also would they be able to force a Doctor in another country, e.g. Poland in my case, to give information?

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/opinion...d-people-keep-working-pay-national-insurance/

This is the link to yesterday's letters page. Scroll down to find the letter about DVLA.

Sandra, you may not drive much now but at least you can if you want/need to. A huge difference to being banned 

I was honest with my doctor because it is important for him to know, when diagnosing any condition, how much alcohol I consume. I know, now, why he listened so carefully to my answer!
Now that it is in a National newspaper it could become common practice for people to lie to their doctors.
My understanding is that people who drink heavily and then stop suddenly (such as when the police are cracking down on drink drivers) can suffer seizures. All a bit worrying really.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/opinion...d-people-keep-working-pay-national-insurance/
> 
> This is the link to yesterday's letters page. Scroll down to find the letter about DVLA.
> 
> ...


Maybe one answer to this problem is not to use one's own Doctor for a Licence Medical, but to use a specialist firm, and maybe a different one for each renewal Medical.

However I cannot see how DVLA can enforce a breach of patient/doctor confidentiality in another jurisdiction. Any Doctor qualified in an EU State is authorised to sign a Licence Renewal Medical, as has been done with my last two.

Pat, have your next Medical done on a European trip - it can be done 4 months before renewal.

Geoff


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Geoff, this was not a medical for a 7.5 t licence. It was for my car driving licence.
I had a, one off, seizure. The doctor, when consulted, then advises you not to drive and tells you to inform the DVLA. I did this and they withdrew my licence. The standard time for this withdrawal, if you do not have a medical condition that causes seizures, is six months. My licence was withdrawn for a year and I had to fight to get that changed. 


Lots of conditions will cause the DVLA to withdraw your licence. If it happens to you, and you have a diagnosis, I advise you not to notify DVLA via the online system. This, apparently, is only for people with an illness that needs the DVLA's opinion on their fitness to drive. If your doctor is happy to diagnose a specific condition, that only requires a six month withdrawal, then you just declare that condition via telephone or by post. The DVLA will accept your doctor's diagnosis via that method. They told me that I should have surrendered my licence and sent a form in order to get the six month ban. It can take eight weeks, once the ban is in force, for them to process your application to have your licence reinstated.


The case in the Telegraph is just about alcohol consumption and your licence.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pat

I was pursuing a general discussion raised by your warning here

'BUT I give here a word of warning after I read a letter in the Daily Telegraph today. The theme had been about data protection and the letter said that the writer had found out that the DVLA can force your doctor to disclose your drinking habits to them. He has been given a driving ban by the DVLA and is taking the matter to court.
I wondered why my doctor made such a point of asking me about my drinking habits. He was anticipating the DVLA's question.

So my suggestions about other doctors was in context of the general discussion regarding DVLA and who they can demand information from.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If they want square pegs, give em square pegs. 
You can supply all obviously perfect answers at that point. Who can tell when they might change.
Just like their disclaimers on a MOT and V5 log book. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We can no longer telephone our surgery to request medication, data protection they say 

Pat I don’t lie I just don’t give the information, I see no reason to trust any one with what I consider my business , I’m sick of forms to fill in , do you drink smoke how much how many , how long since you stopped 

If I think it is pertinent to my ailment at the time then I’ll discuss it 

I’ve have never drank alcohol before driving a car, I’m not that stupid or careless of other people’s lives , 

l have never had an accident nor made a claim in 40 yrs of driving 

True I’ve never been banned, but we lost six months of holiday opportunity in the van waiting for alberts over70 licence to be renewed for absolutely no reason, and had the same run around as you from the DVLA

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry Geoff. As I was typing I did wonder if that was your meaning


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have an update too, I have been given the all clear on my sleep apnea problem, see letter attached, I'm glad I had a Doc who didn't just follow the path where I'd end up losing my licence too.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Woo hoo Kev!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes I was delighted too, I do still have the apnea some nights, but I am no more drowsy than I've been for the last 40 years.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Yes I was delighted too, I do still have the apnea some nights, but I am *no more drowsy than I've been for the last 40 years.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> We could have confirmed certified that for them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tart


----------

